# Razer Deathadder 2013 issues



## Linkbane (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi all, I was having some issues with a new mouse that I received. Yesterday, the first day of use, I plugged it in, installed Synapse and everything was dandy, played games and all with no problems (specifically LoL, if it helps). Today, however, when I plugged in it worked for a few seconds but then permanently stopped, although the lights stayed on. The same happens when I turn on the computer; the mouse is completely nonfunctional and not detected but the lights stay on.

Is there a fix for this? Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Have you tried the mouse in a different PC?

Have you tired reinstalling the mouse software?


----------



## Linkbane (Sep 27, 2013)

Oops, thought that I put it in, was definitely thinking of my Razer inquiry.
I tried it on a different laptop, and nothing at all worked. I have reinstalled the software several times, but am attempting to restart/re-plug in as some have recommended, although I think that I have already done something to that effect.

I also tried system restore to right before I installed Synapse, but that didn't help either. 
Thanks for the welcome and response, Masterchief.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How old is the mouse?


----------



## Linkbane (Sep 27, 2013)

It was purchased by another seller in early August, unused, and then shipped to me and received two days ago.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You may want to claim warranty on the mouse then and say its malfunctioning.


----------



## Linkbane (Sep 27, 2013)

Another thing that I found recently under hardware, it occasionally recognizes the Deathadder, but it shows that it is a keyboard in device manager. Any solution? IF there are no better solutions from here or Razer, I might have to return the product or RMA.


----------



## Linkbane (Sep 27, 2013)

So them problem was fixed for another to pop up. I installed the drivers as soon as I plugged in the mouse, and it showed under mice, but after a minute or so, it turned off and isn't turning off on in different slots.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I still would recommend you call Razer and ask for them to replace the unit, that way you get a brand new unit for free.

Anything we might recommend may break the warranty.


----------

